# Quarter Horse Has Brand! Where's he from!?!



## equus717

That is a very good question. I never could find out the info on my qh mare that also had a brand on her hip. I called the Texas Cattle Association and this is what they told me because the brand is how I was trying to find out my info the ranchers and such only have to register the brand with their county instead of the state. So 2 counties could have the same brand registered. So for me it was a needle in a hay stack. I would start out by contacting the local extension office and see what they could do for you. If you can post a picture for me. I did find out that the I on top is the sire. The L is for the lot that she was in and the W is for the mare band that she was with. That is all I found out though so hopefully you have better luck than I did on your brand.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

what state are you in?


----------



## equus717

I live in Kentucky


----------



## southerncowgirl93

equus717 said:


> I live in Kentucky


I meant the OP. lol but I live in TN. I'm right below you! hehe


----------



## WSArabians

You should have a brand inspector at a local auction house who should be able to tell you that information.


----------



## my2geldings

Reaver said:


> Hey guys, I have a quarter horse with a brand that I can not find a hint of info on! I've done all fo the online research that I can, so now I am leaving it to your suggestions and ideas! He has a branded 7,1, and 8 in the shape of a triangle (with the 7 at the top of the triangle, the 1 on the lower left, and the 8 on the lower right). The triangle brand with the numbers is located on his right haunch. anyone have ideas how I can find out where my baby came from? Thank you!


You know brandings can be hard to track back. I don't know what the laws are in your area, but I know here anyone can make up their own brand with a licence which is easy to get. You pay a one time fee, make sure no one has it within certain amount of miles from you, and you're set; so technically speaking, you might have repeat brandings from all over the continent.

See if you have some livestock governing body (livestock association maybe) that deals with brandings. You should have one general place that you might be able to call and see if they can help you identify who's brand this was.

Not sure how else to figure it out.


----------



## My Beau

Start here: 
Livestock brands

If they have your state you can check if his brand is listed. If he was branded in another state you might have to do a little detective work.


----------



## Kentucky

WSArabians said:


> You should have a brand inspector at a local auction house who should be able to tell you that information.


 
The State of Kentucky doesn't required any brands on livestock including horses and cattle. The only state with full time brand inspectors is Idaho, in other states it is done but the sheriff's deputies or someone else. Mainly states west of the Mississippi river have brand laws ad those east of it don't. Personally I wish they would required brand on all livestock.


----------



## ilovestitch

I hope you can find out! Doing a little detective work is fun too if it can help you know where your horse came from!


----------



## Reaver

yeah i live in CA and that means he could be from anywhere! XP I Have already checked hat livestock site in the entire CA handbook and no luck, period. Meaning he maybe originally form another state XP so its been pretty tough to find it.


----------



## ElDorado

He could also be from Mexico too. I got my palomino from a horse sale in Texas but he was originaly a ranch horse from Mexico somewhere. He has a PS branded on his left hip. The letters are reversed so it kind of looks like a 92


----------



## heyycutter

my horse has a brand on his hind too, it looks like a arrow pointing up, or a mushroom lol


----------



## mindyme

What about your state agriculture office. They may have listing of local farms and the brands they use. 
Good luck.


----------



## FoxTrottrGrl

I'm guessing you don't have any papers on him, or a registration number?


----------



## geehawhoa

My horse has a brand that I have been trying to track for a year now-have tried several state brand inspectors & searches on the net, no luck yet. Anyone recognize this brand? It is on the horse's left shoulder & I guess him to be 16-20 yrs. old & quarterhorse.


----------



## kevinshorses

Kentucky said:


> The State of Kentucky doesn't required any brands on livestock including horses and cattle. The only state with full time brand inspectors is Idaho, in other states it is done but the sheriff's deputies or someone else. Mainly states west of the Mississippi river have brand laws ad those east of it don't. Personally I wish they would required brand on all livestock.


That's not true. Utah also has full time brand inspectors and I would bet Wyoming, Montana, Nebraska, Colorado, Nevada, Texas, New Mexico, and arizona also have brand inspectors because every time cattle or other livestock change hands or ship out of state they have to have a brand inspection and every animal has to be looked at.


----------



## kevinshorses

Reaver said:


> Hey guys, I have a quarter horse with a brand that I can not find a hint of info on! I've done all fo the online research that I can, so now I am leaving it to your suggestions and ideas! He has a branded 7,1, and 8 in the shape of a triangle (with the 7 at the top of the triangle, the 1 on the lower left, and the 8 on the lower right). The triangle brand with the numbers is located on his right haunch. anyone have ideas how I can find out where my baby came from? Thank you!


The bad news is that your horses brand is probably indicating the last digit of the year it was foaled, the stallion and the mare band. Most of the time these brands are not required to be registered as they are for the owners purposes and horses are not required to be identified with a brand. The ranch that your horse came from could be anywhere in North America. Canadian and mexican ranches do similar things. The good news is if you assume that the ranch is still operating and it is based in the US there are not that many places that have a horse herd that requires that kind of indentifcation particularly on geldings. I don't know how many of these big ranches will have websites and even though they are a small percentage your still looking at a lot of work to find out very little about your horse in the long run. Have you looked under the top lip for a tattoo? This might be more helpful.


----------

